# install with multipath



## nORKy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

I try to install FreeBSD on a boot on SAN server.

The installer give me 4 disk : da0 to da3.
Because, I present 1 virtual disk with 4 paths (2 ports, 2 controller).

How can I set the multipath before installing FreeBSD?
I don't think I can install to 1 path.

Thanks for your help


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2011)

See if this thread gives you any answers:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17807


----------



## nORKy (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw, but no. There is no answers.
I try to configure multipath with the fixit console, but "camcontrol", is a light version and I can't inquiry my disks (it says "option not found")


----------



## IRCsloth (Jan 27, 2011)

I would install the system to the first lun (da0) and setup multipath after the system is installed.


----------



## nORKy (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, I'll try it. But I don't know if I can switch an active system that is running on on path to a multipath.. Do you know what I mean?


----------

